# DIY fert tabs



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw a video for this a while ago and thought it was an awesome idea. So far for me its working great.

00 (double ot) vegetable capsules separated 500ct $30
Osmocote® Smart Release® Plant Food Plus - 1 lb. $10

Fill tabs with Osmocote. Place one every square foot or so at bottom of tank when laying down your substrate. As the veggie tab begins to dissolve the ferts are slowly released so the establishing roots may absorb the nutrients needed. Used in my native 55 and the plants are doing increadably well. No other ferts added for the last two months now and no spike in the water column. Cheap easy and only requires a small amont of effort to accomplish.


----------



## customtanks (Oct 31, 2014)

Yea, an after awhile of replacing the tabs u end up with a bunch of little yellow fertilizer balls on the top of ya substrate cuz ya plants dont use all of it an u pull plants to put new ones or jus make space.


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

customtanks said:


> Yea, an after awhile of replacing the tabs u end up with a bunch of little yellow fertilizer balls on the top of ya substrate cuz ya plants dont use all of it an u pull plants to put new ones or jus make space.


All be it the truth, whereas wit hany other fert tab that many other people purchase, there are resins used to keep the nutrients on a ball shape. This resin is what is usually found like you mention. This resin is harmless and if you are doing a heavily planted tank they will hardly ever be noticable. Especially with carpeting plants...


----------



## customtanks (Oct 31, 2014)

k zeller said:


> All be it the truth, whereas wit hany other fert tab that many other people purchase, there are resins used to keep the nutrients on a ball shape. This resin is what is usually found like you mention. This resin is harmless and if you are doing a heavily planted tank they will hardly ever be noticable. Especially with carpeting plants...


The clay roottabs r the best, i think anyway but u have to use dry ferts to make em.


----------



## gar1948 (Apr 8, 2015)

How would you place these osmocote capsules in a spec 3 tank that is only 8"x8" square?


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

gar1948 said:


> How would you place these osmocote capsules in a spec 3 tank that is only 8"x8" square?


I would just use long forceps and put in a few of the little fertilizer pellets individually. A whole capsule would be a huge concentration all in one spot.


----------

